# Bush Hog 3045 FEL grease fitting



## JGPenfield (Mar 10, 2016)

I bought a New Holland tt45a tractor with the above Front End Loader. I noticed that many grease fittings were missing and. I thought that was strange. I tried to replace them. I pulled one and it fit best into a 1/4 inch 28 fitting. I tried to screw it in and it just did not fit. I tried a metric 6m 1.0 and it too was tight. I was reluctant to torque down because it did not feel right. I placed the grease gun and was able to grease but the gun pulled the fitting out.
I tried a 1/4 28 thread cleaner that fit perfectly into a metal template to size grease fittings, but it was way to tight for the FEL. 
Could these be push in Zergs and the prior owner tried to place a threaded one like I did? I don’t like threading them because metal filings will end up in the bearings/bushings. I might be able to remove the pin to thread it, clean it and put it back on. But if all I need to do is place a push in, that would make things easier. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

The parts list for a 3045 loader calls for 449BH grease fittings. That should be 1/4 - 28 straight. 

If you can find a starter tap it would be more effective than a standard or plug tap at dressing just the outer threads in the pin without removing much material, but to be honest, the small amount of metal you would chip off will be of little consequence down the road. Far less damaging long term than not greasing the bushings.


----------



## JGPenfield (Mar 10, 2016)

Thanks for letting me know the correct grease fitting. I will try to clean the threads and use the 1/4-28. I could buy a new new pin as an expensive option if I stripped them beyond use. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------

